# cost of flying horses (and dogs) to the USA.....???



## show_jumper (2 May 2009)

hey everyone!!!

we are thinking of flying some horses over to california..... not sure how many yet - but i was wondering if anyone had a rough idea of the costs and also the best companies to talk to about doing this......

also - if anyone knows roughly how much it costs to fly dogs out there too???

that would be fab!!!!

thanks~~~


----------



## tasel (2 May 2009)

I heard something around 5k - maybe even more... racehorse transport or so.


----------



## GTs (2 May 2009)

I was going to ship one and as I remember it costs about $10,000 USD - now if you ship three I believe the cost decreases significantly (I think to about $6,000 per horse). Now also be warned depending on where in LA you are looking to live getting board can be quite tough - lots of wait lists. I would recommend doing it in the winter that way you have the option of turning them out in the desert - it will be just too hot for them in the summer for that.


----------



## Bowen4Horses (2 May 2009)

well, i got my info from Katie Price's 'fly on the wall' show, where she flew her horse over to LA. she said it cost the same as three seats on the plane... 

now, she didn't say whether that was three normal, or three first class seats. she also said her one went in the luggage/cargo part of a passenger plane. i always presumed they went in special horsey planes, but apparently not...

then again, my facts may not be 100% correct, due to their source! x


----------



## JessPickle (2 May 2009)

The katie price show said three first class seats I thought!


----------



## Bowen4Horses (2 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
The katie price show said three first class seats I thought! 

[/ QUOTE ]

did she? proves how much i was listening eh? my OH was probably chattering about something... x


----------



## GTs (2 May 2009)

They fly on cargo planes - I am not sure if you are allowed to have people in the cargo hold of a regular plane and I am not sure it is best to be driving horses around airports.


----------



## PapaFrita (2 May 2009)

If you Google International Racehorse Transport, they've got a form you can fill in for a quote. I think the price varies depending on the time of year and the number of horses on each flight, but I could have that wrong


----------



## Biscuit (2 May 2009)

I was told 5 1/2-6k (GBP) for two horses (15.3 and 14.3) from the UK South East to the US Midwest in 2007. We decided not to take the horses to the US in the end. And that was just the transport; vet costs etc would come on top.


----------



## Steeleydan (2 May 2009)

When my ex husband and I went to live in Canada 10 years ago I rang John Parker Horse transport, then it was 4k now its defo 5k, I didnt settle in canada so never sent for my horse I came home after a year. But we fly some foxhounds out there they were £500 each also 2 Jack Russel pups but cos they were small enough to share a crate £500 for the pair. Hope this helps, it was 1998. But ring parkers they were helpful.


----------



## suzysparkle (3 May 2009)

We are going to be impoting a dog from Alaska later this year and the cost seems to be around $1000 for the flights. I've been told that the best airline to use is Continental. They were the first to bring Dogs into the UK on PETS. It will be easier for you going the opposite direction though. Dogs generally fly as cargo and can go on the same flights as you so worth calling whatever airline you are likely to fly with and ask. I suspect your costs will be cheaper than mine as mine will involve 3 flights.


----------



## yeeharider (3 May 2009)

looked into this with international racehorse transport last year they quoted between 4-5k  each from newmarket where they would have to be quarentined to arizona


----------

